# 'Deep Heat' type cream in 2ww?



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, I wonder if you can help?


I have a recurring pain in my wrist, mainly around my thumb joint. I vaguely remember going to see my GP about it as a teenager but haven't had any problems with it for about ten years and in the last few months its come back on and off. Its come back again in the last few days but I'm about half way through my first 2ww and not sure what to do to ease it. I've used 'deep heat' cream in the past, this seems to help more than ibuprofen gel (I'm assuming ibuprofen is a complete no no because it's an anti-inflammatory?)


I have tried wearing a 'tubey grip' type wrist support, but this makes it hurt even more.  I've also been putting a warm compress on it, but this isn't practical at work where I use a keyboard all day.


Do you have any suggestions? Is it ok to use 'deep heat' in the 2ww/ if I was lucky enough to get BFP?


Thank you so much


Emma


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sorry there is no information available readily about this product in a potential pregnancy from the company - it does contain an aspirin like substance so if you are avoiding drugs with an anti-inflammatory effect then this needs to be avoided too.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Hazel  I'll stick with putting a hot water bottle on it at night


----------

